
MapTiler: Map overlay, cut map tiles for Google Maps, GIS layers and mobile apps - sabas_ge
https://www.maptiler.com
======
Kequc
I didn't realise open street map had made so much progress, the demo page
looks really nice. The satellite view is not very detailed where I was
checking but other than that I'm very impressed with the offering.

~~~
lima
Maptiler is _not_ OpenStreeMap - they're one of the many companies who
productize OSM.

Which is exactly the way it's meant to be.

~~~
Kequc
I didn't understand that part. If I remember right, the open street map
website used to have a demo page of their own. In any case I'm very happy to
see this.

~~~
lucb1e
OpenStreetMap's own demo page is openstreetmap.org (or osm.org). I find lima's
reply also a little confusing, but I think he just means that it's fine for
companies to take the data and use it for a map (and indeed it is), but I
don't understand how that makes this not openstreetmap. I mean, technically
OSM is the database, and the demo on their own page "is" not openstreetmap
because openstreetmap isn't a demo but only a database... but I'm not sure he
meant to be pedantic so I'm not sure what it meant.

~~~
lima
"Is" as in "it's not the same entity".

------
GoToRO
Unfortunately I bought a license for MapTiler and then I lost it when I
reinstalled my pc. They preferred to do email ping-pong instead of giving me
my license back. Apparently you have to "release" the license before
reinstalling the pc. Because this is what you have to put up with if you try
to be fair and actually pay for software...

~~~
tutanchamun
Reminds me especially of computer games in general and some single player
Assasins Creed title specifically which had always online copy protection. The
copy protection server was DDOSed meaning players that bought the game
couldn't play or would always be kicked out of the game once the server went
down again.

On the other hand the pirates played the game without problems once they
circumvented the proctection (a week?) after the game release.

------
cebartling
I can vouch for their MapTiler Engine product. I consulted with a company that
used it to create map tiles of mosaicked images captured by drones. MapTiler
Engine worked great. Not cheap, but in our eyes, it definitely was worth the
price. Thumbs up for MapTiler.

------
dagw
It's a pretty nice piece of software. Unfortunately the affordable version is
far too restricted and the 'useful' version is stupidly expensive. Had it been
less than $1000 I probably would have bought a license.

~~~
rburhum
Market Size. You can't sell stuff for 39.99 if only 20 people in the world
will buy it

------
iamleppert
Very cool, I recently wrote a map tiler that runs on AWS lambda and supports
real-time tiling at any zoom level and real-time reprojection. Planning to
open source it soon.

~~~
jakecopp
Keen to see this! Please contact me it you do.

------
asutekku
The examples on the site totally hijack my back button on iOS.

~~~
jhowell
I hope you get your back button back.

------
webrender
I used MapTiler to generate a graph of the largest connected nodes on the
Disqus network: [http://webrender.net/disqus-
universe/](http://webrender.net/disqus-universe/)

Found it fast and easy to use. Couldn't believe how difficult it would have
been to render the tiles otherwise.

------
1998
I’ve used one of their mobile apps to overlay a hiking map on the satellite
map and (iirc) cache the tiles in the area. Very useful to have gps
positioning on a map that may only be available on paper, pdf, etc.

------
buremba
Yet another landing page influenced by Stripe. :)

------
aw3c2
This is raster tiles, not vector.

~~~
ephesee
Both are available, see
[https://www.maptiler.com/maps/](https://www.maptiler.com/maps/)

~~~
aw3c2
The software Maptiler is for raster output. Not sure what that map page is
supposed to demo.

~~~
teamhappy
It says "Continue to MapTiler Cloud" in the bottom right corner.
[https://www.maptiler.com/cloud/](https://www.maptiler.com/cloud/)

Looks like it's an online map editor/map viewer that supports both vector an
raster images.

------
kaixi
What CDN do you use?

------
bukka
stripe.css

~~~
hutattedonmyarm
Could you elaborate?

~~~
nip
Probably that the design takes inspiration from Stripe’s one.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Looks like every other product page, though. They all look the same.

